# dietas



## andereaugen

Hola,

estoy intentando traducir una oferta de trabajo en portugués y no se como se dice dietas en portugués, en el sentido del pago que hace el empresario al trabajador que tiene que desplazarse, dormir y comer fuera de casa por causa del trabajo.
¿Alguien tiene alguna idea?

Gracias por adelantado
Andereaugen


----------



## Alentugano

Boa noite,
tenho ideia que o termo "dietas" serve para designar aquilo que é conhecido entre nós por "Ajuda/Ajudas de Custo".


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido Andereaugen!


Dizemos: _diárias_. Diárias pagas, quando, por exemplo, o trabalhador tem que ficar uma semana fora de seu local habitual de trabalho. 
Caso seja para mudar de cidade, então dizemos ajuda de custos.


----------



## andereaugen

Imressionante!!
Muito obrigada pelas suas respostas e pela rapidez.
Acho que tiraram as minhas dúvidas.
(e disculpem o meu português, esta ainda em processo de construcçao)


----------



## Tomby

*Vanda*: pode me confirmar se a diária também é o preço que custa um quarto de hotel, mais o café da manhã (pequeno almoço), almoço e jantar de um hóspede, mas noutro contexto, por exemplo, quando uma pessoa está de férias? Obrigado.
A "_dieta_", normalmente em Espanha, inclui estas despesas, transporte e uma quantia suplementar em compensação por ficar uns dias afastado da família ou do seu local habitual.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vanda

> pode me confirmar se a diária também é o preço que custa um quarto de hotel, mais o café da manhã (pequeno almoço), almoço e jantar de um hóspede, mas noutro contexto, por exemplo, quando uma pessoa está de férias?


 
Confirmadíssimo, mas a diária não necessariamente precisa incluir café e refeições. Varia de acordo com os hotéis, pousadas, etc.


----------



## moura

É. Parece-me que em Portugual se diz "diária completa" quando se incluem todas as refeições, além da dormida.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Aqui na Argentina usamos "Viático", como todas as despesas decorrentes de uma viagem de trabalho: passagem, refeições, hotel, etc.
Se a pessoa tiver que viver no extrangeiro ou fora da sua cidade, já vi usar "sobresueldo por desarraigo" mas não sei se é correto.
Só para colaborar com a tradução inversa.
Abraços
La Lucha


----------



## Tomby

Lucia Adamoli said:


> Aqui na Argentina usamos "Viático", como todas as despesas decorrentes de uma viagem de trabalho: passagem, refeições, hotel, etc.
> Se a pessoa tiver que viver no extrangeiro ou fora da sua cidade, já vi usar "sobresueldo por desarraigo" mas não sei se é correto.
> Só para colaborar com a tradução inversa.
> Abraços
> La Lucha


Nunca na vida tivesse imaginado que "viático" é a diária na Argentina porque em Espanha é o "sacramento da Eucaristia, que se administra aos doentes que estão em perigo de morte". 
Verifiquei o significado no DRAE e VOCÊ TEM TODA A RAZÃO!!! Ainda estou surpreso.  
O Priberam também concorda com o significado em espanhol: "_sacramento da Eucaristia ministrado aos enfermos impossibilitados de sair de casa ou aos moribundos_". 
Obrigado pela sua mensagem!


----------



## tinolat

En portugues, como se dice "viaticos" (gastos para transporte, comida, hospedaje, gasolina, etc.)?? Muito Obrigado!!!


----------



## Vinny Ribeiro

viáticos: provisão de dinheiro ou mantimentos para viagem; farnel.

No entanto esse termo me parece muito formal. Eu diria "despesas."


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal diz-se (com consagração legal) 'despesas de representação'. 

Cumprimentos

Carfer


----------



## Mangato

Despesas e também diarias, quando se trata de uma cantidade estipulada por dia


----------



## Vanda

Veja as respostas acima, lá no início.


----------



## airosa

Tenho aqui um comprovante de hotel que diz:

Ponto de venda:
Diaria

Como posso entender, se se trata sómente do pago pelo quarto ou inclui a alimentação também?

Obrigada desde já.


----------



## Vanda

Normalmente a diária se refere a 1 dia (geralmente de 13h até às 12h do dia seguinte), incluindo o café da manhã. Isso é válido para a maioria das diárias no Brasil.


----------



## airosa

Obrigada, Vanda.


----------

